# Gaylord to Soo trip. Anyone every done on like it?



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

A friend and I are planing a trip this winter from Gaylord to the Soo for a weekend. I was just wondering if anyone on here had ever done a trip like that before? I would like to find out how many miles its going to be and get a little info on crossing the bridge. Any info would be great.


----------



## ggrybas (Mar 11, 2005)

We tried it twice last year. Left from Lewiston then hit Gaylord and went north. Made it 8 miles away and 14 miles away from the bridge and had breakdowns on both trips! Bummed out! But supposedly there is a van with an eight place trailer that will take you across for 20-30 bucks. Can't say for sure because we never made it that far. Good luck on the adventure!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

We have done Grayling to Mackinaw many times and Newberry to the Soo many times just never stopped and taken the state trailer across, I think it was like $5. or $10. for them to trailer you across. The trail from Gaylord to Indian River is beautiful, from I.R. to Cheboygan it gets a little slow going around Mullet lk. Newberry to the Soo is a real nice ride also. We keep waiting for the ice bridge to form from St Ignace to Mackinaw Island to ride that but have never timed it right.


----------



## dafalls (Jun 27, 2011)

We rode alpena to newberry a few years ago. Left alpena around 7 am and made it to newberry mid afternoon. It was a very nice ride. Even got to cross the ice bridge to mackinac island and cruise around the island for awhile.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Check with the bridge authority. Last year they had am &pm hours for the trailer but that could have been because of no snow

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

